# International Armies bar chart race



## Spencer100 (22 Apr 2020)

You Tube video of the size of armies for 200 years

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oiwrIAuTs8&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR1eF-NkeKASnFqMVicBMhBnxayAk2RUMB5RDgGNupif16A1q4pjkqbWQhY

Canada is on it for 4 years.

I thought is was cool to watch


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2020)

Neat.....


----------



## RocketScientist (22 Apr 2020)

Neat indeed.
Would be interesting to see a chart of size as a percentage of total population. But that might be too much to ask.


----------

